# American Bully Puppy perils!



## Rekoj (Jan 31, 2016)

Long time lurker & have learned a lot from these forums, so thanks to all that contribute!! 

I'm looking into buying a puppy and looking for assistance in regards to things to look out for/avoid as well as any supplementary info. I'm in Oregon & unfortunately am having issues finding local breeders so I'm looking into having a dog shipped over from Detroit. If anyone has good reputable local breeders in mind please let me know though!!

Currently the pups I'm looking at are 4 wks & come with ear crop, health records, all shots, dewormed, ukc paper under APBT (does this mean papers were "hung"?) For $1500 + shipping. 

I've been looking for a while and the parents are by far the nicest I've come across, as well as the pedigree, although only the sires was available online. Any suggestions as to what else I should ask the breeder about/for? What's the best way to handle deposit so both parties are protected? As well as contracts in regards to making sure I receive papers for the pup? 


Thank you to all for the assistance!!


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

I honestly wouldn't buy a pup from a breeder that misrepresents their dogs. It's very easy to have their registration transferred to American Bully, there's no reason they shouldn't have done it already.


----------



## Blossom01 (Nov 8, 2014)

I would not buy a dog from anyplace that you have not seen with your own eyes -- especially from any large city like Detroit. Or send a friend you trust to check the place out.


----------



## Rekoj (Jan 31, 2016)

Blossom01 said:


> I would not buy a dog from anyplace that you have not seen with your own eyes -- especially from any large city like Detroit. Or send a friend you trust to check the place out.


Unfortunately I don't know anyone in the Michigan area. 
What would you suggest though? 
Local breeders have dogs at I'm in no way impressed with and most are charging 2000+ for dogs that imo shouldn't be bred (sub par or health defects) and then they have the audacity to try and tell you they're "hooking you up."


----------



## Rekoj (Jan 31, 2016)

Should have pictures of parents& pups attached on this post!


----------



## Kenaii (Dec 22, 2011)

I just googled Michigan American Bully breeders.

True Heart Kennel - Home I'm not much of an am bully person, but I like the look of this breeder. The dogs all have decent structure and most of them are titled. My only issue with them, is that they show their bullies with the UKC as APBTs.


----------



## lovemybluegal (Jan 18, 2016)

I personally never have bought dog unseen. I know many have and had great success. My good friend just picked up a Shar Pei dog unseen and shipped across the country. If you truly want a Ameican Bully do the research and see the puppy, papers and parents first if possible. Just MHO. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rekoj (Jan 31, 2016)

lovemybluegal said:


> I personally never have bought dog unseen. I know many have and had great success. My good friend just picked up a Shar Pei dog unseen and shipped across the country. If you truly want a Ameican Bully do the research and see the puppy, papers and parents first if possible. Just MHO


That has & will remain my first option, things just don't seem to be looking like they will lineup in that regards. Am bully breeders around here aren't very easy to find and most are just there for the quick buck.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Ukc bullies come with apbt papers. After you register him with the ukc, you can use those papers to reg the pup with Abkc as American bully. Ukc has caused a lot of probs in the community with this "mislabeling" but technically, that's where they came from. They are making strides to correct this.
The breeder looks good on the internet, but couldn't you get out there to visit before you buy?


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Yes, in accordance with what everyone else has already said, make time to go visit the breeder's house, meet the parent, and physically put your hands and eyes on pups. You want to see temperaments, feel the bodies, see how they interact with each other, ask questions about feed, lifestyle, training, any competitions they've entered into (parents), and things like that. Also, you'll want to know why the other parents' pedigree wasn't available (could be that the breeder hasn't made time to upload to the website, or that the dog isn't registered, therefore there will be no pedigree available.) 

You want to become acquaintances, at the very least, with the breeder you'll be getting a pup from. 

You don't have to be restricted to close-range breeders (local, semi-local to you), unless you just can't afford to travel to see the dogs in person. You want to find a breeder that cares about the pup's future home with you, and not just someone who's concerned about making a dollar. A good, responsible breeder will care about where their offspring are going and will want to make sure the pup's home with you will be a responsible, loving home, whether you'll be providing just a pet home, or you're looking to enter your pup into competitions.

As for the contract, you'll want to go over every single detail with the breeder, and if there's anything that doesn't seem right, or you disagree with, y'all should be able to amend the contract prior to signing. Definitely get a signed copy for your records, to keep with the pup's health and registration records, so that you're covered in case the breeder drops the ball for some reason, or tries to say that you haven't upheld your end of the contract. It doesn't happen very often, but it has been known to happen. 

Go to the American Bully Kennel Club website and do some research on there, as there are several different classes of American Bully, and decide which one is best for your desires and lifestyle. I'm not sure, but there may be a breeder listing on there, where you can view breeders' websites (if they have one), or at least contact info to get in touch with the breeder of your choice. If not, then you can always view their upcoming show schedule, and make time to go to a show, and meet people and dogs in person. 

Best of luck in your search, and please keep us updated on what you find or decide.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

You can always go on the ABKC website and see when the next local show is. You can go and see dogs in person. Ask about how they're bred and what breeder they got them from. It's really the best way to become familiar with breeders in your area.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

There are several bully kennels in Oregon or nearby who are reputable. Mountain Pride Bullies and Columbia Basin Bullies are kennels active in the show scene and health test. I know Mountain Pride just had a litter but I think they only have one pet home female available. They are also dual registered UKC/ABKC as bullies.


----------



## Blossom01 (Nov 8, 2014)

Rekoj said:


> Unfortunately I don't know anyone in the Michigan area.
> What would you suggest though?


What would **I** suggest?

Stay away from "bullies".


----------



## Kenaii (Dec 22, 2011)

Blossom01 said:


> What would **I** suggest?
> 
> Stay away from "bullies".


Not all bullies are trainwrecks, some are actually pretty healthy dogs.


----------



## lovemybluegal (Jan 18, 2016)

Kenaii said:


> Not all bullies are trainwrecks, some are actually pretty healthy dogs.


x2 fully agree

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenaii (Dec 22, 2011)

Carriana said:


> There are several bully kennels in Oregon or nearby who are reputable. Mountain Pride Bullies and Columbia Basin Bullies are kennels active in the show scene and health test. I know Mountain Pride just had a litter but I think they only have one pet home female available. They are also dual registered UKC/ABKC as bullies.


:goodpost:

Both Mtn pride and Columbia Basin have very nice dogs. One of these kennels would probably be OP's best bet.


----------



## Rekoj (Jan 31, 2016)

Thank you everyone, I appreciate all the feedback. 
Unfortunately a trip to Michigan isn't feasible at the moment so I've decided to redirect my search to something more local for the time being. 

I found some pups I was particularly fond of in Portland, but I think they belong to a BYB...he doesn't have papers for the dam but she is a good looking dog. The father is quite the stud and is papered under FBK Zeus (looks like there's an am bulldog on zeus' moms side??) 
I still went ahead and asked about the dogs, inquired as to when they might be ready to take home and he said they are ready to go at only 6 weeks :/.

I think I'll take a better look into mtn pride. CBB is nice as well, but I'd prefer all blue vs tri patterns.


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Yeah, I'd stay away from that one too. Unfortunately there are 100 bad breeders for every ethical one. It takes some weeding, but if you continue to do your research and make an informed decision, you'll find a great one eventually.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

My fawn boy Louie came from a breeder there in Oregon they aren't American bully but are UKC CH APBT's.. Her kennel partner had some Razors edge at one time and she has a nice try old Am Staff RE in it..


----------



## Rekoj (Jan 31, 2016)

BCdogs said:


> Yeah, I'd stay away from that one too. Unfortunately there are 100 bad breeders for every ethical one. It takes some weeding, but if you continue to do your research and make an informed decision, you'll find a great one eventually.


Agreed! Hardest part is the patience, but it's worth the wait. 
Sorry for the lack of updates everyone. Still shopping furiously though! I think I found someone I may be pretty interested in getting a pup from. Shows his dogs and has a few champions. Check them out and let me know what you think! Instagram: gameplan_bullies or GamePlan Bullies Yard of Champions


----------



## Kenaii (Dec 22, 2011)

Rekoj said:


> Agreed! Hardest part is the patience, but it's worth the wait.
> Sorry for the lack of updates everyone. Still shopping furiously though! I think I found someone I may be pretty interested in getting a pup from. Shows his dogs and has a few champions. Check them out and let me know what you think! Instagram: gameplan_bullies or GamePlan Bullies Yard of Champions


Those dogs look decent. I kinda like their Dr Evil dog.


----------



## Blossom01 (Nov 8, 2014)

Rekoj said:


> Still shopping furiously though! I think I found someone I may be pretty interested in getting a pup from.


Everyone knows I am not a fan of this breed (I'm not a fan of several others too). I just like asking people what the appeal is for them.

So, why do you like this breed? What attracts you to them?
(I would ask the same of people that like Chows, so it's not just "bullies"...)

There is no "wrong" answer -- I'm just curious.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Rekoj said:


> Agreed! Hardest part is the patience, but it's worth the wait.
> Sorry for the lack of updates everyone. Still shopping furiously though! I think I found someone I may be pretty interested in getting a pup from. Shows his dogs and has a few champions. Check them out and let me know what you think! Instagram: gameplan_bullies or GamePlan Bullies Yard of Champions


GPB are very active in showing both ABKC and UKC. One of their dogs took reserve best in show just today at a ukc show.


----------

